

Thinking Smart TV Or Why TV Apps Can Give You More Than 15 Minutes Of Fame   - stonecrow
http://rock-n-code.com/blog/2012/05/11/thinking-smart-tv-or-why-tv-apps-can-give-you-much-more-than-15-minutes-of-fame/

======
mr_rock
Nice write-up!

